# Болит поясница. Подскажите, пожалуйста, по диагнозу и лечению



## Dexsa (1 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте. У мужа сильно болит поясница. Болит уже года 3-и. Сперва переодически, сейчас практически всегда. Ходил в тренажерный зал. Сделали мрт. Вот диагноз:
Остеохондроз. Протрузии МХД L4-L5, L5-S1. Ассептический спондилит L5-S1. Ретростилез L5- 1ст. Нестабильность L5-S1.Болевой синдром.

Лечение:
Покой 3-и недели. Только бассейн можно.
Аркоксия 120 мл. - 7 дней.
Терафлекс адванс по 1 капс. 3 раза в день (20 дней)
Массаж (10 дней), Аппликатор Ляпко, Амплипульс. Потом ЛФК
Потом терафлекс - адванс по 2 табл. 2 раза в день два месяца.

Подскажите по диагнозу как с этим жить и насколько правильно поставили лечение. Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (1 Апр 2016)

*Dexsa*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Апр 2016)

Более подробно опишите жалобы, течение последнего обострения и результаты посещения невролога.
Снимки очень плохо видны. Выложите в более крупном формате.
Рентгенограммы поясничного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами есть? Если есть - покажите, нет - желательно пройти.
Терафлекс бесполезный. Корсет полужесткий для ПОП имеется?


----------



## AIR (1 Апр 2016)

И неплохо бы и снимок "спереди "..


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (1 Апр 2016)

Dexsa написал(а):


> Подскажите по диагнозу как с этим жить и насколько правильно поставили лечение.


Терафлекс препарат с недоказанной эффективностью. Остальное терпимо. Не понятно каким образом установлен спондилит. Вы сдавали анализ крови? Снимки разглядеть не удалось - качество очень плохое.


----------



## Dexsa (1 Апр 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Терафлекс препарат с недоказанной эффективностью. Остальное терпимо. Не понятно каким образом установлен спондилит. Вы сдавали анализ крови? Снимки разглядеть не удалось - качество очень плохое.


Спасибо, за ответ. Анализ крови не сдавал. Есть прозрачное пятно на позвонке на снимке мрт.Я так понял. что оттуда. Завтра сделаю качественные фото и отпишусь


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Более подробно опишите жалобы, течение последнего обострения и результаты посещения невролога.
> Снимки очень плохо видны. Выложите в более крупном формате.
> Рентгенограммы поясничного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами есть? Если есть - покажите, нет - желательно пройти.
> Терафлекс бесполезный. Корсет полужесткий для ПОП имеется?


Спасибо!Корсета нет. Снимки завтра выложу и отпишусь. Ренген приложу


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Более подробно опишите жалобы, течение последнего обострения и результаты посещения невролога.
> Снимки очень плохо видны. Выложите в более крупном формате.
> Рентгенограммы поясничного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами есть? Если есть - покажите, нет - желательно пройти.
> Терафлекс бесполезный. Корсет полужесткий для ПОП имеется?



Вот снимки, которые есть ренген делали тем летом.Боли при наклоне (обуться, когда с кровати встаешь, сидя на стуле и т.д.)


----------



## жюстина (2 Апр 2016)

Ретролистез - это уже совсем нехорошо. Придется очень беречь себя . Корсет пригодится, и минимум наклонов!!! И это даже когда дай бог не будет болей. Сидеть и спать - только на твердом.

Ретролистез -  значит диск оторван от позвонка, если неправильно обращаться с телом, будут рядом рваться связки. Останутся только мышцы в качестве связующего звена. Если не убрать причину, сползание позвонков будет продолжаться, потом позвонок свалится с другого позвонка.
Сколько лет мужу?


----------



## Dexsa (3 Апр 2016)

жюстина написал(а):


> Ретролистез -  значит диск оторван от позвонка, если неправильно обращаться с телом, будут рядом рваться связки. Останутся только мышцы в качестве связующего звена. Если не убрать причину, сползание позвонков будет продолжаться, потом позвонок свалится с другого позвонка.
> Сколько лет мужу?


32


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Апр 2016)

Страшного ничего нет, а то тут до смерти "сочувствующие" могут напугать.
Продолжайте прием НПВС. Корсет необходим при обострениях и при физических нагрузках.
Желательно пройти лечение у мануального терапевта. ЛФК.


----------



## Dexsa (3 Апр 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Страшного ничего нет, а то тут до смерти "сочувствующие" могут напугать.
> Продолжай те прием НПВС. Корсет необходим при обострениях и при физических нагрузках.
> Желательно пройти лечение у мануального терапевта. ЛФК.


Cпасибо, Владимир. Вы тоже с Донецка? Где сейчас принимаете? Скажите, что нужно сделать мануальному терапевту, вправить позвонок(ретростилез?)


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Апр 2016)

Dexsa написал(а):


> Cпасибо, Владимир. Вы тоже с Донецка? Где сейчас принимаете? Скажите, что нужно сделать мануальному терапевту, вправить позвонок(ретростилез?)


Ничего вправлять не нужно. Нужно лечить вашего мужа.
Мои координаты на моей страничке.


----------



## Миша234 (3 Апр 2016)

Та здесь такой листез что его и не видно а для уточнения диагноза листез нужно делать рентген с функциональными пробами.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (4 Апр 2016)

жюстина написал(а):


> Ретролистез -  значит диск оторван от позвонка, если неправильно обращаться с телом, будут рядом рваться связки. Останутся только мышцы в качестве связующего звена. Если не убрать причину, сползание позвонков будет продолжаться, потом позвонок свалится с другого позвонка.
> Сколько лет мужу?


Не мелите чушь, если не знаете о чем идет речь.


----------



## Dexsa (4 Апр 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Не мелите чушь, если не знаете о чем идет речь.


Леонид Михайлович, скажите пожалуйста, если не поднимать тяжести и 'беречь" себя, есть вариант, что до конца жизни 1 степень, так и останется у мужа 1-й. Или болезнь будет усугубляться? И правда как писали выше, что боли будут всегда?


----------



## leo1980 (4 Апр 2016)

вы прислушайтесь к  *AIR*, я в начале тоже не особенно верил, у меня и ретролистез 1 ст. и пара грыж.
но пара мышц не давала мне жить, конечно просто снятием спазма/гипертонуса не обойтись, но как первый этап это то что надо.
снимк спереди нужен, чтобы увидите есть у вас перекос/сколиоз.


----------



## Dexsa (4 Апр 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> вы прислушайтесь к  *AIR*, я в начале тоже не особенно верил, у меня и ретролистез 1 ст. и пара грыж.
> но пара мышц не давала мне жить, конечно просто снятием спазма/гипертонуса не обойтись, но как первый этап это то что надо.
> снимк спереди нужен, чтобы увидите есть у вас перекос/сколиоз.


Сколиоз есть с детства. Снимок спереди не делали. Врачи все разное говорят, поэтому и здесь. Мрт даже сделали по своей инициативе. Сегодня пью Аркоксию, с таблетками получше. Сегодня сделали первый массаж. После курса, начинаю лфк с реабилетологом, посмотрим как будет.


----------



## leo1980 (4 Апр 2016)

*Dexsa*, 
я уже много прошел за последний год
просите у кого бы не были, чтобы проверили ППМ и квадратные мышцы на укороченость/твердость и т.п.
почему то в основном их мало кто проверяет, а т.к. есть сколиоз то проблема с ними скорее всего есть.
на боку спит без проблем?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (4 Апр 2016)

Dexsa написал(а):


> Леонид Михайлович, скажите пожалуйста, если не поднимать тяжести и 'беречь" себя, есть вариант, что до конца жизни 1 степень, так и останется у мужа 1-й. Или болезнь будет усугубляться? И правда как писали выше, что боли будут всегда?


Ретролистез - ретролистезу рознь. Есть статичное состояние, а бывает все очень подвижно. Зависит от качества мышечно-связочного аппарата, лечения, корсета и т.п. Но в целом, течение как правило благоприятно. Боли это точно не навсегда.


----------



## Галина Каримова (4 Апр 2016)

Dexsa Здравствуйте, Галина Мазгаровна. Посмотрите пожалуйста мою проблему.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25316/#post-271123

Здравствуйте



Dexsa написал(а):


> Подскажите по диагнозу как с этим жить и насколько правильно поставили лечение.



Диагноз поставлен верный. Лечение назначено в соответствии с принятым стандартом ведения пациентов с люмбалгией и дорсопатиями, за исключением назначения терафлекса. Рекомендую пройти курс физиотерапевтического лечения, ЛФК, одновременно с приемом НПВС. Затем - плавание и умеренные занятия на тренажерах. При выполнении высоких физических нагрузок надевать разгрузочный пояс. Меньше сидеть, больше двигаться

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Dexsa (4 Апр 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *Dexsa*,
> я уже много прошел за последний год
> просите у кого бы не были, чтобы проверили ППМ и квадратные мышцы на укороченость/твердость и т.п.
> почему то в основном их мало кто проверяет, а т.к. есть сколиоз то проблема с ними скорее всего есть.
> на боку спит без проблем?


Во сне не беспокоит, спит нормально и на боку и на животе


Нам еще два дня пить аркоксию, потом терафлекс. На массаже сегодня первый день, еше 10.Потом сказали покажут комплекс лфк, который можно выполнять дома. Я так понимаю это все. Скажите, Вы рекомендуете принимать препараты вместо терафлекса другие одновременно с занятиями лфк? Сколько по времени?


----------



## Dexsa (5 Апр 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Ретролистез - ретролистезу рознь. Есть статичное состояние, а бывает все очень подвижно. Зависит от качества мышечно-связочного аппарата, лечения, корсета и т.п. Но в целом, течение как правило благоприятно. Боли это точно не навсегда.


Спасибо.Т.е. после курса делать Лфк. А можно бассейн, ездить на велосипеде, турник, брусья, отжимания от пола. Все это вызывало боли?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (5 Апр 2016)

Dexsa написал(а):


> Спасибо.Т.е. после курса делать Лфк. А можно бассейн, ездить на велосипеде, турник, брусья, отжимания от пола. Все это вызывало боли?


Умеренным спортом, а лучше гимнастикой заниматься можно будет, когда боли утихнут. Во время занятий болей быть не должно. Если они есть, надо идти к врачу.


----------



## Dexsa (5 Апр 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Умеренным спортом, а лучше гимнастикой заниматься можно будет, когда боли утихнут. Во время занятий болей быть не должно. Если они есть, надо идти к врачу.


Гимнастикой - лфк?Или что за гимнастика?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (6 Апр 2016)

Dexsa написал(а):


> Гимнастикой - лфк?Или что за гимнастика?


Здесь поиском поищите.


----------



## Городилов Владимир Захарович (6 Апр 2016)

Добрый день! Если имеет место нестабильность позвоночника, то даже "золотые таблетки" не помогут. В данной ситуации необходимо укрепление мышечного корсета спины(массаж, лечебная физкультура) без использования внешней фиксации или хирургическая стабилизация позвоночника с предварительным осмотром врача-вертебролога.


----------



## Dexsa (6 Апр 2016)

Городилов Владимир Захарович написал(а):


> Добрый день! Если имеет место нестабильность позвоночника, то даже "золотые таблетки" не помогут. В данной ситуации необходимо укрепление мышечного корсета спины(массаж, лечебная физкультура) без использования внешней фиксации или хирургическая стабилизация позвоночника с предварительным осмотром врача-вертебролога.


Cпасибо, Вам.


----------



## Dexsa (22 Апр 2016)

Подскажите пожалуйста. Прошло 22 дня лечения. Сегодня был 9-й массаж. После восьмого массажа, на след. утро опять начались боли, не такие сильные, но они остались (закончили пить аркоксию, терафлекс адванс, апликатор, амплипульс 6 раз). Пришли в институт Ортопедии, сказали врачу, что опять болит. Он покрутил мужа, говорит мышцы уже лучше и отправил к неврологу.Невролог назначила 5-10 уколов (траумель с и дискус композитум 2 раза в неделю в поясницу), капли лимфомиозот,мазь траумель. Лфк сказали не делать, пока болит.Когда пройдет, нужно делать, но что именно не говорят.
Скажите насколько правильное лечение?И что с Лфк(какое именно делать) и можно ли ходить в бассейн?
Спасибо.


----------



## Василий Чайка (22 Апр 2016)

*Dexsa*,  
От такого подхода к лечению человек не станет здоров, потому что доктора не заинтересованны в здоровом человеке - они заинтересованны в процессе лечения, поэтому и назначили мужу ненужные лекарства с недоказанной эффективностью. При чем еще и откат получили от фармкомпании за назначение. 
Массаж нельзя, поскольку он расслабляет мышцы, а их ему нужно укрепить, что бы держали позвоночник в правильной анатомической форме.
Правильно сделать так:
1) провести сеанс мануальной терапии для того что, бы убрать травмирующие элементы (смещение, листе, спазм мышц)
2) провести блокаду для устранения воспалительной реакции (проводится 1 раз в неделю - себестоимость 20-30 грн) - если это нужно
3) показать и обучить человека правильным упражнениям, что бы этого больше не повторилось. Вот какие нужно  и почему - http://vchaika.com/blog/pochemu_net_zhelaemogo_effekta_ot_lfk
Для уменьшение болевого синдрома  (положение 2 на стуле) - http://vchaika.com/blog/lechebnaya_fizkultura

Для выздоровления необходимо:
1. Увеличить межпозвоночное отверстие;
2. Укрепить мышцы спины, чтобы они удерживали отверстие максимального диаметра на протяжении целого дня;
3. Снять асептическое воспаление.
И только это позволит раз и навсегда забыть об проблемах спины и визитах к таким врачам.


----------



## Dexsa (22 Апр 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> *Dexsa*,
> От такого подхода к лечению человек не станет здоров, потому что доктора не заинтересованны в здоровом человеке - они заинтересованны в процессе лечения, поэтому и назначили мужу ненужные лекарства с недоказанной эффективностью. При чем еще и откат получили от фармкомпании за назначение.
> Массаж нельзя, поскольку он расслабляет мышцы, а их ему нужно укрепить, что бы держали позвоночник в правильной анатомической форме.
> Правильно сделать так:
> ...



Спасибо, за ответ!Как это увеличить межпозвоночное отверстие?(это мануальная терапия?)


----------



## Василий Чайка (22 Апр 2016)

Dexsa написал(а):


> Спасибо, за ответ!Как это увеличить межпозвоночное отверстие?(это мануальная терапия?)


Вот ответ - http://vchaika.com/blog/osteoxondroz_pozvonochnika


----------



## Dexsa (22 Апр 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Вот ответ - http://vchaika.com/blog/osteoxondroz_pozvonochnika


Спасибо, почитаю. Уколы эти тоже не помогут снять боли?


----------



## Василий Чайка (22 Апр 2016)

Dexsa написал(а):


> Спасибо, почитаю. Уколы эти тоже не помогут снять боли?


какие уколы?


----------



## Dexsa (23 Апр 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> какие уколы?


Которые выписали траумель с, дискус композит)?


----------



## Василий Чайка (23 Апр 2016)

Dexsa написал(а):


> Которые выписали траумель с, дискус композит)?


Это бесполезные средства с недоказанной эффективностью, которые стоят дорого и за назначения котрых фармкомпании платят докторам откаты.


----------



## Dexsa (23 Апр 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Вот ответ - http://vchaika.com/blog/osteoxondroz_pozvonochnika


Я прочитал про увеличение межп.отверстия.Т.е. это висение на турнике или вытяжение в воде. А если есть проблемы с шейным отделом (распространенный остеохондроз, экструзии, протрузии, тоже нестабильность).Это тоже можно делать?


----------



## AIR (23 Апр 2016)

Василий Чайка написал(а):


> Это бесполезные средства с недоказанной эффективностью, которые стоят дорого и за назначения котрых фармкомпании платят докторам откаты.


Подскажите пожалуйста, где деньги получить, а то за последние 30 лет мне ни разу не заплатили. .. наверное много набежало..

Вижу прямой смысл показаться доктору Воротынцеву, вполне может оказаться, что при мышечном асимметричном напряжении в области поясницы, травмировлись напряженные пучки... Эта микротравма и дает себя знать... Но, опять же, лучше очно показаться доктору.. он и посмотрит и лучше разберется на месте. .


----------



## Dexsa (23 Апр 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Вижу прямой смысл показаться доктору Воротынцеву, вполне может оказаться, что при мышечном асимметричном напряжении в области поясницы, травмировлись напряженные пучки... Эта микротравма и дает себя знать... Но, опять же, лучше очно показаться доктору.. он и посмотрит и лучше разберется на месте. .


Я бы давно показался. Нет возможности поехать в Донецк сейчас. Когда жили там не знал такого доктора и этот форум тоже, все только начиналось((((


----------



## Василий Чайка (24 Апр 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста, где деньги получить, а то за последние 30 лет мне ни разу не заплатили. .. наверное много набежало..
> 
> Вижу прямой смысл показаться доктору Воротынцеву, вполне может оказаться, что при мышечном асимметричном напряжении в области поясницы, травмировлись напряженные пучки... Эта микротравма и дает себя знать... Но, опять же, лучше очно показаться доктору.. он и посмотрит и лучше разберется на месте. .


Наверное Вы не целевая аудитория, вернее как говорят - не А и В ( так делят в фармбизнесе врачей).


----------

